# Burnout Paradise 2Monitore



## Curry (1. September 2009)

INFOS:
Geforce 9800gt
1x22" Monitor DVI
1x19" Monitor VGA

MEIN PROBLEM:

Liebe Nutzer, bitte helft,
ich habe vorab in vielen Foren schon geguckt, dort gibt es aber immer wieder falsche Angaben oder das es wird vom Thema abweichend ist.

In Burnout gibt es die Funtion der 2Monitore, doch sobald ich diese Einstellung übernehme, passiert nix.
Ich habe es korrekt eingerichtet.
Das System läuft mit dem neusten NVidia Treiber (Keine Beta), Im DualView-Modus..desweiteren nutze ich UltraMon.
Bitte helft, sodass ich endlich in den Genuss komme, mit 2Monitoren zuzocken

UPDATE: Burnout teilt den primären Monitor in 2 TEile....das is nicht gut....auf dem 2.Monitor bleibt weiterhijn der Desktop
 
Mit RIESIGEM Dank


----------



## Schnitzkie (2. September 2009)

Moin Moin und Willkommen im Forum 

Ich vermute mal es liegt daran, dass du zwei verschiedene Bildschirme hast. 


Greets Samu


----------



## Curry (2. September 2009)

YouTube - Burnout Paradise Dual Monitor (PC)
Dies ist eins von vielen Videos wo Leute teils komplett verschiedene Monitore haben....
Daran kann es schonmal nicht liegen.
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Mühe...

UND JETZT WEITER WISSEN!! xDDD


----------



## Curry (29. September 2009)

kommt noch was ?..ich will das endlich spielen


----------

